# Help training two new puppies



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:wavey: One member who may be able to offer you some tips is *schpeckie*. She took on two toy poodle pups (littermates) a few years ago and has made it work beautifully! Her girls, Lacey & Sadie, are strongly bonded to her and to one another. Maybe you can PM her for some suggestions. It sounds like you're ready to do whatever it takes to try to make it work for everyone. I'm sure others will soon step forward with their thoughts to help you. I wish you the best of luck!:dog::dog:


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words. I have read many articles already, and I guess maybe the best thing to do now is just wait it out and maybe rehome one of them, and worst comes to worst, they become inseparable to each other. Although it kind of defeats the purpose do owning dogs, but I guess it's not all that bad either...


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Please do not believe every thing that you read on this subject a lot of people have and can make it work ! You might have to work a little harder.
One point is that given the difference in size as adults it should be a plus if they learn to play together now. Just be sure to give them some individual time and training . 
And yes i have been successful at raising two together!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I think you might be taking this overboard! 

Yes, you have signed up for more work and structured training and time management so that both dogs get the absolute human bond, too, but I do not think it is impossible.

Many people own more than one dog, and many people bring in a puppy at some point in the other dog's life. It's a lot like having a 2nd child, or having twins - sure, twins is immediately more work, and they always have a special bond, but you are still the parent of both of them... Sometimes the children bond more to one another when you have a young child and an infant, and sometimes they just compete for parental attention. 

If it was really impossible, or even really inadvisable, no family would have more than one dog, or child, but everyone would probably have many cats! (not Siamese - they are too much like dogs and children...)


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks, everyone, for your advice. I really appreciate it. It made me feel a lot better. I think I can make it work. They are both very smart and sweet. I can't give either one of them up..., so the only option is making it work! Thanks again!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jcjshelton said:


> I think I can make it work. They are both very smart and sweet. I can't give either one of them up..., so the only option is making it work!


*Jcjshelton*: Good for you! :thumb:We'll be here to support you and help you in any way we can, and to enjoy your pups with you.:dog::dog: Keep us posted and have fun!!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Reading your post I was trying to work out what your problem was. The dogs get along well. Don't make problems where there are none. The only one I thought the may have been was the size difference and the bigger playing too rough with the smaller, but if that is not an issue then don't worry. There is 3 months difference between my two toys. They do have different personalities and I can't train them together. I need to put aside time alone for each one for training, but that is the only thing. The small dog will get lap cuddles and the spoo will get attention in other ways. Make your life work the way you want it to.


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

*Quarza*

Hi Quarza, my concern is that according to the articles, they will be closer to each other rather than to me, and will not be motivated to train or listen. Do you think I should be concerned about that? 

So, I had been crating, training them separately, but I still let them pretty much play together otherwise. However, they are more excited to see each other than to see me when I bring them out of their separate crates in the morning. They even cry for each other in their crates...is this normal?

Thank you for your replies and support, everyone!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Jcjshelton - the time to be concerned about that is in the past. What's done is done - if you had a set of twins would you return one? 
I think the key here is "not AS motivated". And some dogs are not terribly motivated in the first place, and some are so motivated that half that still gets you a well trained team player! (Kind of like human kids...)
It'll be fine - focus on what you are doing right, rather than what *might* go wrong. (Something will always go wrong, but it is rarely the part of the plan you thought would fail, anyway...)


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Jcjshelton said:


> Hi Quarza, my concern is that according to the articles, they will be closer to each other rather than to me, and will not be motivated to train or listen. Do you think I should be concerned about that?
> 
> So, I had been crating, training them separately, but I still let them pretty much play together otherwise. However, they are more excited to see each other than to see me when I bring them out of their separate crates in the morning. They even cry for each other in their crates...is this normal?
> 
> Thank you for your replies and support, everyone!


I don't know about other dogs. I have seen other pairs that sleep curled up together etc. my two have never been that close. They compete for my attention. When I come home they are both all over me with such excitement. Because I had Bridget for 3 months before we got Poppy and because she is so "in your face" she tends try to stop Poppy getting my loves and cuddles. Poppy has learned from Bridget and now sits in all Bridget's favourite places and tries to get there before Bridget does. Play together? Yes they do. Closer to each other than me? I don't think so. However I can't train Poppy without Bridget trying to steal Poppy's treats, so training needs to be done apart. I can train Bridget while Poppy is around, she doesn't steal Bridget's.

I don't want to to say that this is how it is with all pairs. Others will disagree. This is how it is with my two.

I would like to add that seeing you have the two of them, I would tend to give it more time and would not think of rehoming one of them. How could you chose which one? I would be happy seeing my two playing together more and loving each other together. They are so dependent on me that my DH says they really do suffer when I am not around. If they could just curl up together and comfort each other, I would feel very happy.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

We have two Mini American Shepherds the same age. They love to be together but have very different personalities and love to spend one on one time with me. It is extra work but you get so much in return!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I have 2 tpoos that are 3 months apart. No problems here. I'm so glad I got the 2nd one. I can't play with them like they play with each other. Please don't rehome one. They will be so sad. And like others mentioned how can you choose which one to give up. You can make it work! You won't regret it. Just looking at the 2 play makes me laugh and smile every day.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

"Make your life work the way you want it to."

Interesting, that's what Sunny's breeder said to me and it did resonate. I was having some challenges early on, etc. and she said pretty much the same thing: "Let him fit into your life, not the other way around. It will work itself out." And it has, although my guilt sometimes gets the best of me.

You will do fine.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it would be a good idea to take them out of the house separately - sign them each up for different puppy classes, take them on individual walks etc. My girls are 11 years old (6 months apart), and still we really enjoy having those special 1:1 times!
Of course it rips my heart out for the one left home, but I do think that what we get from it is worth it.


----------



## Liza Cate (Jan 12, 2013)

I have two 8 month old girls from the same litter. We didn't get them together - we brought one home at 9 weeks in December, the sibling became unexpectedly available at the end of February, but it has worked very, very well for us. They have very different personalities - one more "high maintenance" so to speak, the other very laid back and easy going. We train separately as well as together. They are each in a different class so they each get time with just me (and the one at home with my husband.) They learn a lot from each other while I'm working with them together. I know a lot of people advise against two puppies at once - especially litermates, but it's been great for us.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It's definitely ideal to space out "puppies" and to wait until your puppy is 1-2 before getting another. But that's neither here nor there, you've got two puppies! It's going to be challenging, and literally twice as much work as having one puppy, but that doesn't mean you can't do it. As you've already read, you need to spend a lot of time one-on-one with each puppy. Individual training, crate training, etc. Definitely work on socializing them each separately. Good luck!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Honey, YOU control the food, the car, the walkies, the toys, potty time, etc. Basically everything good in a dog's life. Your relationship with your dogs can be wonderful, they can bond to you too!

People told me not to let my ex-puppy mill brood dog get too attached to my current dog because I won't be able to reach her, she won't be interested in anything to do with me, she'll become too attached to my dog, etc. Nope. She prefers me over my dog. My dog can get grumpy. My dog can want her food. My dog can scare her when she wants to play. Etc. My dog is a dog. I'm a human and I've got the goods. I'm patient and kind and I make training a fun and enjoyable experience for her. I never use corporal punishment or intimidation (which I think goes a LONG way to a good relationship with your dogs). When she wants to play, she seeks ME out. When she wants to cuddle, she seeks ME out just as often if not more than my other dog. When we're on a walk, she likes to walk next to ME. When she wants comfort and security, guess who she comes to? That's right, me.

Blah. Blah. Blah. I'm not bragging, my point is that dogs are smart. Your puppies will know that each other can be fun but you're the "mom" and you're the source of everything great in life. Play to that and you'll do fine.


----------

